# Sony has released a video called “20 Things You Didn’t Know About PS4″



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony has released a video called “20 Things You Didn’t Know About PS4″*

Sony has released a video called “20 Things You Didn’t Know About PS4″ which includes some facts about the PS4 set to release during the holidays. Check it out below. Enjoy it, and Happy Friday.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fantastic!

Microsoft's draconian online policies towards XBOX live subscribers works against the best interest of the business model they so want to protect and it will surly drive a portion of their customer base away to the new consumer friendly Playstation 4.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow thanks for that link. It may be a nice step up in quality vs ps3. It will be at least better than nothing allowing us to play os3 stuff via cloud.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I know of at least ten people that will not buy a XB1 who are owners of the 360 who see their policies the same way you do 8086.

Norcuron backwards compatibility is officially dead this gen and I doubt we will see it ever again, at least in terms of it being hardware based.


----------

